# Buying at a gun show



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I have seen several times on this forum the how-to's of buying / selling at gun shows. To the best of my understanding, if you are buying from an FFL Dealer, you can be from out of state. If you are buying from a private individual, you must either be from the same state, or go through an FFL. If this is incorrect, please feel free to enlighten me. My indication that this is indeed incorrect comes from a close friend. He is not bright, so the facts could be blurred, but he said that he attempted 2 times to purchase a weapon from an FFL dealer at a recent Florida gun show and both times was told that because he was from Alabama he could not. 

So my question is: can someone from Alabama buy a weapon at a Florida Gun Show?

Thanks!


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I live in Mobile, and I did check with a range just across the AL
line in MS, Bulls Eye. When I did get a price, I was told that it
would have to be shipped to an FFL dealer in Mobile. They said
they pay for it.  I was told that it had to do with federal laws. 
& where you are a resident. 

Fortunately I ended up purchasing a pistol from Styx River shooting. I edited this, because I forgot to
mention I was only pricing pistols. By the time I
would have one shipped to an FFL dealer in Mobile,
I am not sure I would really save any money. Perhaps just get a firearm that is not available.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Across state lines, from a dealer, on a long gun, is legal, if memory serves me correctly. Handguns are for "in state" only.

Must be from the same state or go through FFL for private sales.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I belive florida citizen can sell to florida citizen only if from another state you must go through an ffl dealer that is a federal law. same as a gun store am I wrong.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

It was a handgun he was trying to purchase.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

He could buy a handgun from a Florida dealer at the show. However, it would have to be shipped to another dealer in Alabama who would transfer it to him. Some Florida dealers might not want to go through that trouble for a sale at the show. If that is the case, he should take his business to another vendor's table...

Same thing goes for internet sales. I buy from dealers (and individuals) from all over the USA -- but have the items shipped to Dixie here on the forum, and he transfers them to me.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

This FAQ sheet from the BATF should answer your questions.

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/unlicensed-persons.html


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Year before last on Black Friday I stood in the firearms line for about 45 minutes to buy a couple of handguns at Academy. The guy in front of me was from Bay Minette. When it was his turn to fill out the paperwork, he pulled his Alabama license out . When they saw it , they told him they can only sell to Florida residents. So, even with an FFL, you can't buy handguns in another state. They must be shipped to an FFL in your state.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Welldoya, what license did he show them, drivers license or a FFL one?? :whistling:
When it was his turn to fill out the paperwork, he pulled his Alabama license out . When they saw it , they told him they can only sell to Florida residents. So, even with an FFL, you can't buy handguns in another state. They must be shipped to an FFL in your state


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

ZombieKiller said:


> Across state lines, from a dealer, on a long gun, is legal, if memory serves me correctly. Handguns are for "in state" only.
> 
> Must be from the same state or go through FFL for private sales.


Correct. To be legal.

FL resident can sell directly to FL resident either long gun or hand gun as long as you have no reason to belive there is something preventing the individul from buying, owning or having a firearm (i.e. felon)


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Welldoya, what license did he show them, drivers license or a FFL one?? :whistling:
> When it was his turn to fill out the paperwork, he pulled his Alabama license out . When they saw it , they told him they can only sell to Florida residents. So, even with an FFL, you can't buy handguns in another state. They must be shipped to an FFL in your state


 
Yeh, I guess that statement was a little cloudy. He pulled out his driver's license. What I was saying was that you can't even buy from an FFL if you are from another state.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

So it kind of feels like it is pointless for me to go to a florida gun show to buy a gun. Too much hassle for a dealer at a show.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

